# BSD questions



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I bought a bsd last night, super deal couldn't pass up, but need to be sure I'm doing this right.
I have three boxes and pipe tubes. Place a ball in each tube, in each box, odor in the box with the bsd, is it that simple?


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

julie allen said:


> I bought a bsd last night, super deal couldn't pass up, but need to be sure I'm doing this right.
> I have three boxes and pipe tubes. Place a ball in each tube, in each box, odor in the box with the bsd, is it that simple?


Most Belgian Shepherd Dogs come pre-assembled


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Haha, well mine have several screws missing!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Is it from IKEA?


----------

